# Chances of job for english speaking IT professional on dependent visa



## curious15 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi,

I am an IT professional and speaks english only. I am moving to HK on dependent visa of my wife (she has job offer).

How tough it would be for me to find job in HK being an IT professional.

thanks
Gaurav


----------



## miranlegg (Apr 21, 2015)

try searching "jobsdb" on google searching engine, it is the way for ppl looking for a job


----------



## mobilec (May 2, 2015)

The IT market in HK nowadays is very hot. If you can work legally here with IT degree and related experience, you can easily find a job. Check out jobsDB and other job recruitment websites. Good luck!


----------



## gippy (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi

I am also from India and shifted here on dependent visa in Jan. 2015. Cantonese/mandarin is very important to find good job with good salary package. rest there are many opportunities but on less salary. 
Thanks
Balli


----------



## Wonderful2016 (Jul 6, 2015)

Good luck and you may need to check any ads. on SCMP (South China Morning Post), online postings, ask friends, and other professional people around. Hopefuly, you get a job pretty soon.

John


----------

